# H Boot ? and root



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I was going to unroot using the method of flashing the ota through H Boot, then flashing the stock H Boot. I flashed the ota but not the H Boot. My ? is can't I flash team win zip through the S-Off H Boot as PG05IMG then flash a rooted Rom through recovery.


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

cloud36426 said:


> I was going to unroot using the method of flashing the ota through H Boot, then flashing the stock H Boot. I flashed the ota but not the H Boot. My ? is can't I flash team win zip through the S-Off H Boot as PG05IMG then flash a rooted Rom through recovery.


once you have the recovery installed with s-off you can flash any rom you want. But if you flash the ruu thru hboot you have lost your custom recovery.


----------



## cloud36426 (Jun 10, 2011)

I got it thanks. I just re rooted with revolutionary. Lots easier than the first method I did.


----------

